# florida ( miami if possible companies)



## cordearo (Sep 1, 2010)

i wanted to know how much it would it cost for a white shirt with about 2-3 colors digitally printed the shirt must be tag-less or have a tear away tag i want to print a design on the front a logo in the back miniature size between shoulder blades right below the neck , and finally inside the the shirt in the tag area whats your minim and what is a forecast price on this ?


----------

